# New Family Photo



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It's official!!










From right to left
Nito, Cindy-Lou, Chica, and... Winry!! Who isn't a foster any more!! <3


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What a beautiful, furry family you have!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yay for Winry!!!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Winry couldn't ask for a better family to be in!!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

aww  How did you get them to line up like that?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yay! Glad that you are keeping her. lol


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Are they auditioning for a commerical? lol Very pretty kitties you have.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Wonderful family!


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

Congratulations on getting them all together AND all looking at the camera. I can't even get one cat to look at the camera.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

It's a wonder that they all pose for you! I only have two cats but I already have troubles taking pictures with both of them looking at me...


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Haha I had to herd them into that corner (notice they are surrounded on three sides?) and my BF was standing behind me crunching a foil ball and shaking a feather. 

Believe me, it took a couple tries :lol:


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Hahah! What a good picture! I know we've all had moments like that... A feather on a string here, a jingle ball there, a treat, and lots of baby-talk.. Maybe an hour later, you have a decent picture lol


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

They seem to enjoy all of them purposefully looking in all different directions. It can definitely be a challenge. But if you can get a good group shot, it makes for a really precious memory.

Case and point










And I think Nito has found himself a new girlfriend



















Double Torti Trouble


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful family - I love how you got them all on one photo!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Great family pics! And YAY for Winry!  I bet it's a fun time with two Torties running around, haha!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's so great that you're keeping Winry! How is she doing these days?

Great group shot and a beautiful family you have.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Winry is doing great. She is quite the zesty little torti, but she is also very sweet and extremely cute. She always comes when I call her. She sleeps with me under the covers every night. Unfortunately, some of the pins in her right leg are starting to become a problem, because the skin is so thin in that area. She's going to be having another surgery to remove the metal in that leg. The good news is that she may regain some degree of flexibility in her ankle, as right now she has absolutely none. She'll never, unfortunately, be able to bend her left knee again. But she gets around just fine, with her odd little walk. You guys should see how she goes down the stairs! She basically takes them balanced on her two front paws, balancing her hind legs in the air as she zips down. They are just too awkward to bother with and she's in a gosh darn hurry sometimes! It's amazing to see how she's adapted her ways, she doesn't seem bothered by her legs at all. She's just happy as a little clam


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

OMG they are all beautiful! Congrats on keeping Winry!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! How come no one didn't want to adopt her in the first place. She is too cute.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohhh so lovely! I am so jealous, I wish I had a four cat family. 

Oh, I just love white cats! How beautiful.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Abbie said:


> I wish I had a four cat family.


I agree; I would kill for a four cat family. Jeez, my Dad thinks 2's enough. I have known people with 7 upward, even 11 and 12!:wink
Of course, I'd never have that many. My limit(which 99% chance will change to more, maybe) would be about 6. Never know, I might want to have less the cats. Might even stick with the same limit:cool


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I've always said my limit is 5. My mother doesn't agree and in about a week I will be living in their spare house for the next 6 months so I have to follow her rules (somewhat LOL). That being said, she has three cats of her own, is always stealing Chica, AND my sister's two cats have been living there for the summer. So she's one to talk!!



> Aww!! How come no one didn't want to adopt her in the first place. She is too cute.


She was relinquished by her old owners after they supposedly found her in their basement with her broken legs. She still isn't up for adoption because she needs more surgery. Even so, she doesn't trust a lot of people, especially men. I was told, when I first got her, that she is a biter. Besides playful nips, Winry has never bitten me with intention and with me she is just the sweetest girl (with spice of course ;-) ) With anyone else she has tons of attitude. Everyone at work has been pushing for me to adopt her since the first couple weeks I had her since we seemed to click.


----------

